# "Sinnlose Thread's" & Moderatoren



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Community.

Habe in letzter Zeit des öfteren erlebt, dass eigentlich völlig gerechtfertigte Fragen bzw. Umfragen,
von den Moderatoren sehr schnell geschlossen bzw. gelöscht werden.

Dabei finde ich es oft sehr interessant zu erfahren was sich meine Mitmenschen bei bestimmten Fragen und Themenstellungen denken
und wie sie darauf reagieren.

Bitte um zahlreiche Teilnahme an der Umfrage.

lg


----------



## Scribble_Kid (11. Juni 2008)

Keine Umfrage = Keine Teilnahme


----------



## Ashura1987 (11. Juni 2008)

Welche Umfrage? ^^


----------



## Hanneh (11. Juni 2008)

ich bin dagegen!!

xD


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

kannst du dafür auch beispiel geben die letzten umfragen die ich im kopf hab und geschlossen wurden 
waren allesamt sinnfrei


----------



## Lillyan (11. Juni 2008)

Also, mir fällt keine sinnvolle Umfrage ein die geschlossen wurde... ein Beispiel wäre wirklich nett (die sind ja nur geschlossen, nicht gelöscht). Ich bin mit der Arbeit der Mods was das betrifft eigentlich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## the Huntress (11. Juni 2008)

Und schon mutiert der Thread zu einem ,,sinnlosen Thread". Danke liebe Vorposter! Damit meine ich die ersten Drei.

Eine berechtigte Frage, also ich finde es manchmal etwas barsch wenn der Thread sofort gelöscht wird und kurzerhand nochmal die Suchfunktion und eine Seite zu Lösung des Problems gepostet wird. Evtl. hat der TE noch zusätzliche Fragen zum Thema, aber will keinen urtalten Thread ausgraben? Ob der/die jetzt ein ,gott ich hasse es dieses Wort zu benutzen aber damit verstehen mich alle, ,,Kiddy" ist erkennt man schon an der Schreibweise/am Ton.


----------



## Supagodzilla (11. Juni 2008)

Die Moderatoren schließen in der Regel die Threads immer dann wenn mal wieder nur beleidigt und geflamt wird. Und das ist leider in 96% der Umfragen so. In der Regel ist die erste Anwort eh immer dieselbe: "Wasn das für ne Umfrage? Sinnlos!" Ist natürlich ne tolle Antwort ^^


----------



## Ocian (11. Juni 2008)

Überzeugt euch gerne nochmal selbst, bevor ihr abstimmt.
Ich bin nun die letzten 4 Seiten durchgegangen und habe alle Umfragen aufgenommen, ob Offen oder Geschlossen. Wenn ihr durchgesehen habt, seht ihr warum manche Umfragen geschlossen worden.

geschlossen:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45925
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45855
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45842
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45829

Offen:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45507
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45864
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45809
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45840
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=43076
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45648
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=43996
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45550


----------



## Maretan (11. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> kannst du dafür auch beispiel geben die letzten umfragen die ich im kopf hab und geschlossen wurden
> waren allesamt sinnfrei



nur wer entscheidet was sinnfrei ist? wer darf sich anmaßen zu sagen es ist sinnfrei was andere machen nur weils nicht in sein verständnis reinpaßt?


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Maretan schrieb:


> nur wer entscheidet was sinnfrei ist? wer darf sich anmaßen zu sagen es ist sinnfrei was andere machen nur weils nicht in sein verständnis reinpaßt?



wer wenn nicht die mods?


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich da Maretan voll und ganz zustimme.

Wenn man als Beispiel den offenen Thread mit der EURO Umfrage hernimmt:
Es gibt sicherlich ganz ganz viele Leute, die die EURO aber sowas von überhaupt nicht interessiert.
Ist dieser Thread dann nicht ebnefsalls "sinnlos"???

Ist vl nicht das beste Beispiel, aber zumindest weis jeder was gemeint ist oder???


lg


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Skorpion1986 schrieb:


> Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich da Maretan voll und ganz zustimme.
> 
> Wenn man als Beispiel den offenen Thread mit der EURO Umfrage hernimmt:
> Es gibt sicherlich ganz ganz viele Leute, die die EURO aber sowas von überhaupt nicht interessiert.
> ...



die umfrage handelt ja davon ob welche ihr WoW "leben" für Fußball unterbrechen oder einfach weitermachen

ist doch eine vernünftige umfrage


----------



## meckermize (11. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> wer wenn nicht die mods?




Wären die nicht da wie würd´s dann hier aussehn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maretan (11. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> wer wenn nicht die mods?



ein mod ist auch nur ein mensch mit subjektiven meinungen


----------



## Metadron72 (11. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> wer wenn nicht die mods?



so siehts aus ...irgendjemand muss das entscheiden oder sollen dann umfragen zu den umfragen gemacht werden ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jordilaforge (11. Juni 2008)

99,99% der umfrage freds sind sinnlos, so auch dieser.

die mods sollte noch mehr davon schliessen

/vote 4 Close


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

meckermize schrieb:


> Wären die nicht da wie würd´s dann hier aussehn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau das war damit gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

also ich finde ALLE schliessungen gerechtfertig finde sogar manche sollten früher geschlossen oder entfernt werden


----------



## Illuminatos (11. Juni 2008)

Ich bin da ein bisschen zwiegespalten muss ich zugeben.
Einerseits habe ich schon ein paar threds gesehen, die in meinen Augen nicht unnötig waren und geschlossen wurden...
Andererseits ist es andersrum genauso, manche threads, die wirklich bescheiden sind, bleiben lange lange offen.
So far..

Grüße


----------



## the Huntress (11. Juni 2008)

Wie war nochmal der Spruch?

Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maretan (11. Juni 2008)

genau, alles was mir selber nicht in den kram paßt als sinnfrei titulieren und das gehört vernichtet


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Maretan schrieb:


> ein mod ist auch nur ein mensch mit subjektiven meinungen



ja aber wer soll es denn sonst machen

etwa ein automtischer lauf der einfach alles close wo nix mehr los ist oder wo einer schreit /vote for Close

und bis jetzt war ich noch mit jeder entscheidung zufrieden


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

jordilaforge schrieb:


> 99,99% der umfrage freds sind sinnlos, so auch dieser.
> 
> die mods sollte noch mehr davon schliessen
> 
> /vote 4 Close




Wenn dieser Thread so sinnlos ist wie du meinst, warum wird dann noch immer hier gepostet???
Nur weil er für dich sinnlos erscheint, heist das nicht gleich, dass er das auch wirklich ist.

Also ich finde ihn überhaupt nicht sinnlos (prinzipiell mal gar keinen sinnlos).

Aber naja, Meinungen sind halt verschieden.

lg


----------



## Metadron72 (11. Juni 2008)

Maretan schrieb:


> genau, alles was mir selber nicht in den kram paßt als sinnfrei titulieren und das gehört vernichtet



a. war es nie so
b. muss jemand für ordnung sorgen, auch wenn evtl. 1-2% dann ungerechtfertigt sein sollten (was ich aber noch nie mitbekommen habe)
c. lass mich raten ein thread von dir (oder einer wo du gepostet hast) wurde geschlossen ?

typisch...meckern aber nicht mal im ansatz vorschlagen wie es denn anders überhaupt gehen sollte 
wobei es ja auch gar keine alternativen gibt, mods sind mods und genau hiefür da (und in meinen augen machen die mods zu 99% nen super job)

lasst euch nicht von diesen typisch deutschen diskutier heinis ärgern .-)


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

P.S.: Und manche Meinungen sind einfach nur kindischer Ansicht.


----------



## Morélia (11. Juni 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich bin da ein bisschen zwiegespalten muss ich zugeben.
> Einerseits habe ich schon ein paar threds gesehen, die in meinen Augen nicht unnötig waren und geschlossen wurden...
> Andererseits ist es andersrum genauso, manche threads, die wirklich bescheiden sind, bleiben lange lange offen.
> So far..
> Grüße



Kann mich Illuminatos eigentlich nur anschliessen. Wunder mich auch ab und zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

Skorpion1986 schrieb:


> Habe in letzter Zeit des öfteren erlebt, dass eigentlich völlig gerechtfertigte Fragen bzw. Umfragen,
> von den Moderatoren sehr schnell geschlossen bzw. gelöscht werden.


Mir nicht eine einzige.
Wie einige Vorposter bereits schrieben, wären Beispiele interessant gewesen.
So kann man nur mußmaßen welche Umfragen Du konkret meintest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skorpion1986 schrieb:


> Dabei finde ich es oft sehr interessant zu erfahren was sich meine Mitmenschen bei bestimmten Fragen und Themenstellungen denken
> und wie sie darauf reagieren.


Generell finde ich das auch interessant.
Aber Umfragen wie "Wie findet ihr daß ich gestern Abend eine Pizza gegessen habe" irgendwie nicht.
Es ist mit Sicherheit eine Gratwanderung für die Mods, aber imho machen sie ihre Sache in der Beziehung hier wirklich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Aber da es hier im Grunde um Meinungsmache zu den Mods geht, wäre ich nicht überascht, wenn Zam vorbeischaut, ein paar Takte dazu sagt und den Thread dann aus diesem Grunde dicht macht - berechtigterweise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diskussionen diesbezüglich gehören ja auch eigentlich ins Meinungsforum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

dieser hier ist auch sinnlos ^^
naja ich find die mods machen das gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maretan (11. Juni 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> a. war es nie so
> b. muss jemand für ordnung sorgen, auch wenn evtl. 1-2% dann ungerechtfertigt sein sollten (was ich aber noch nie mitbekommen habe)
> c. lass mich raten ein thread von dir (oder einer wo du gepostet hast) wurde geschlossen ?
> 
> ...



ad a. deine meinung, akzeptier ich, aber durch nichts belegbar
ad b. nicht jemand, eine person allein kann das nicht entscheiden, sonst entscheidet einer mal wow ist sinnfrei, was mach en wir dann?
ad c. ja, war sogar mein einziger und mein erster, und weiter? muß ich schweigen deswegen weil DU es entscheidest?

ad meckern: machst du ja auch grad oder?

ad job gut machen: find ich auch, dass die mods ihren job gut machen

ad deutscher heini: muß ich entäuschen, bin kein deutscher


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dieser hier ist auch sinnlos ^^
> naja ich find die mods machen das gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und wieder jemand der zuerst schreibt, bevor er nachdenkt.
Es ist immerwieder verblüffend.

lg


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Maretan schrieb:


> ...
> ad b. nicht jemand, eine person allein kann das nicht entscheiden, sonst entscheidet einer mal wow ist sinnfrei, was mach en wir dann?...



soll dann erst eine sitzungsrat aus mods entscheiden ob der threat geschlossen wird?

wie soll es dann anders gemacht werden mach doch mal nen vorschlag


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

@ Minastirit:

Mich würde interessieren ob du alles hier überhaupt durchgelesen hast, bevor du deinen Post abgegeben hast???


----------



## Scribble_Kid (11. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> Und schon mutiert der Thread zu einem ,,sinnlosen Thread". Danke liebe Vorposter! Damit meine ich die ersten Drei.




Nur als hinweis als ich meinen Kommentar geschrieben hatte war noch keine Umfrage verfügbar. Ob das jetzt ein Bug war oder die Umfrage erst später hinzugefügt wurde. Keine Ahnung. Ist letztenendes auch unwichtig.

Zum Thema. 

Ein Thread ist sinnlos wenn er klar die Forenregeln oder die Netiquette bricht. Z.B.  Netiquette --> http://www.buffed.de/page/97
D.h. alle weiteren Threads sind nicht sinnlos da sie in der Regel mit einem Bedürfniss auf eine Antwort geschrieben wurden.  Es gibt keine dummen Fragen nur dumme Antworten.

Ein Thread kann sinnlos werden wenn, nur gespammt&geflamt wird. Da dies dazu führt das er gesperrt werden muss/sollte.


----------



## Maretan (11. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> soll dann erst eine sitzungsrat aus mods entscheiden ob der threat geschlossen wird?
> 
> wie soll es dann anders gemacht werden mach doch mal nen vorschlag



zb


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Maretan schrieb:


> zb



ah und aus wie viel mods soll der bestehen?

2-3 

oder sogar 3 S-mods die das dann entscheiden

weißt du was da für eine orgnisation hinterstehen würde wenn mehrere mods entscheiden müssten

ganz zuschweigen davon das die dann auch immer on sein müssten und das ist bei den mods (die das immerhin freiwillig machen) dann noch schwieriger zu organisieren


----------



## Metadron72 (11. Juni 2008)

Maretan schrieb:


> zb



ROFL...genau nen sitzungsrat ......


----------



## Scribble_Kid (11. Juni 2008)

Vorschläge


> Votingsystem um einzelne Threads zu bewerten. Ist aber abhängig von der Gewissenhaftigkeit der Forumnutzer. <--  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da seh ich schonmal Schwarz.

> Ernennung von Hilfsmods die die Mod's bei der Arbeit unterstützen. Änhlich dem bereits genannten Votingsystems einzelne Threads kennzeichnen können.  <-- Da muss man aber ersteinmal Leute für finden. Wäre aber vielleicht besser zu kontrollieren. 

[zynismus]
Vote für totalitärer Forumsstaat. Und Forumsgeheimdienst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[/zynismus]


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

Gute Idee!!!!


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> ah und aus wie viel mods soll der bestehen?
> 
> 2-3


Öhm, soweit mir bekannt werden häufig Rücksprachen unter den Mods genommen, wenn es um Thread-Schließungen geht.
Das entscheidet demnach dann eben nicht ein Mod alleine...


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Skorpion1986 schrieb:


> Gute Idee!!!!



welche idee?

Edit: @Dalmus

das ist gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab das vorher noch nicht gewusst


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juni 2008)

Scribble_Kid schrieb:


> > Ernennung von Hilfsmods die die Mod's bei der Arbeit unterstützen. D.h einzelne Threads kennzeichnen können.  <-- Da muss man aber ersteinmal Leute für finden.




Dieses System gibt es bereits und ist hier zu finden: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider wird es viel zu selten benutzt.


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieses System gibt es bereits und ist hier zu finden:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oje, hoffentlich verstehen das jetzt nicht einige falsch und drücken nun wie wild auf den Knopf, um diesen Thread als sinnlos zu melden... *fg*


----------



## Maretan (11. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> ah und aus wie viel mods soll der bestehen?
> 
> 2-3
> 
> ...



ka, wieviel da gut wären, ich bin nicht der prozessverantwortliche für diesen job, aber zu entscheiden ob etwas sinnfrei ist und daher geschlossen wird, weil nicht akzeptiert, ist eine angelegenheit, die man nicht einfach nach wasserstand der elbe entscheiden sollte und ob da einer und 3,4,5,... sitzen ist auch nicht wirklich entscheidend


----------



## Ronma (11. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> ich bin dagegen!!
> 
> xD




WTF? ^^ kaaaay..... un ich bin für alles, für was andere dagegen sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Öhm, soweit mir bekannt werden häufig Rücksprachen unter den Mods genommen, wenn es um Thread-Schließungen geht.
> Das entscheidet demnach dann eben nicht ein Mod alleine...



ich glaube es reicht wenn ich dalmus mal zitiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scribble_Kid (11. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieses System gibt es bereits und ist hier zu finden:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ahh stimmmt. Macht doch mal den Button Größer. Reicht für eine Schließung eigentlich schon eine Stimme? Wie wärs mit ner Visualisierung. D.h im Forum eine Spalte oder ähnliches mit " 65% der Leser dieses Threads haben für eine Schließung gestimmt"


----------



## Metadron72 (11. Juni 2008)

ich fass nochmal zusammen, ihr sagt die mods machen ihre arbeit "doof" ohne konkrete hinweise und dann soll alles mit 2-3 leuten entschieden werden die warscheinlich auch noch eine schriftliche begründung anführen sollen.

ich verlasse diesen thread dann mal und wünsche euch noch fröhliches diskutieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scribble_Kid (11. Juni 2008)

...





Metadron72 schrieb:


> ich fass nochmal zusammen, ihr sagt die mods machen ihre arbeit "doof" ohne konkrete hinweise
> 
> ich verlasse diesen thread dann mal und wünsche euch noch fröhliches diskutieren
> 
> ...


....

Muss ich überlesen habe wo steht das. Source/Quelle plz.


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

Scribble_Kid schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Muss ich überlesen habe wo steht das. Source/Quelle plz.


Es war eine Zusammenfassung der scheinbar vorherrschenden Meinung hier im Thread, bzw. der Meinungen der Mod-Kritiker, die sich mal wieder zusammengerauft haben?


----------



## Maretan (11. Juni 2008)

ich frag mich nur wieso man überhaupt auf etwas antwortet was man sinnlos findet, habt ihr ein so großes mitteilungsbedürfnis? muß man anderen unbedingt reindrücken wie sinnlos sie sind? kann man nicht mal sein ego im zaum halten und andere sichtweisen still akzeptieren ohne über sie herzuziehen?


----------



## Scribble_Kid (11. Juni 2008)

Ahh danke für den Hinweis. Hab ich zwar noch nicht so empfunden aber hey persönliche Meinung und Empfinden. 

Wie sieht das aber jetzt mit dem "Melden"-Button aus? Nehmen die Mods den als Hinweis oder als Faktum. Wie wird der gewertet. Bin da schrecklich neugierig.


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Maretan schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur wieso man überhaupt auf etwas antwortet was man sinnlos findet, habt ihr ein so großes mitteilungsbedürfnis? muß man anderen unbedingt reindrücken wie sinnlos sie sind? kann man nicht mal sein ego im zaum halten und andere sichtweisen still akzeptieren ohne über sie herzuziehen?



ich hoffe mit "ihr" meinst du nicht alle 

sondern nur die die hier auch sinnloses geschrieben haben

ps: mit einem beispiel hätte ich nix gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Mir wäre noch nicht aufgefallen dass ein Mod ein Thema "einfach so" geschlossen hätte! Sollen die Mods jetzt ihre Unschuld beweisen? Das sie nach besten Wissen und Gewissen arbeiten?

Oder gibts jetzt endlich mal ein Beispiel zu den ketzerischen Anschuldigungen? Für mich bleiben die Mods unschuldig bis ihre Schuld bewiesen ist! Und nicht umgekehrt nach ner pauschal in den Raum geworfenen Meinung ohne angaben von Beispielen!

Das nächste ist: Schön das wir in Deutschland redefreiheit haben! Jeder kann überall alles erzählen! Und es ist auch immer wieder beliebt in ein Thema zu hüpfen und einfach mal allen darin mitzuteilen das man sich garnicht für das Thema interessiert! Desweiteren kann man natürlich auch einen ganzen Thread aufmachen in dem man sich seiner Rechte beschnitten fühlt!

Du wirst es hier NIE erleben das die Mods nur die Beiträge schließen die du nicht als gut erachtest! Dafür sind wir Menschen halt mal genauso unterschiedlich wie auch unsere Meinungen! Jedes andere System hätte zur Folge dass entweder diese "Wer will nen WotLK-BethaKey bitte hier saugen"-Threads unnötigerweise zu lange existieren würden. Oder die allseits beliebten: "FRAGE!!!!", "Wird Wow untergehen?????" usw.

Aber es gibt ne Möglichkeit für dich! Mach ein eigenes Forum auf und mach es besser! Ist deine Meinung so gut, wirst du sicher schnell viele Leute darin haben. Oder du schließt einfach die falschen Threads und irgendwann kommt keiner mehr! Am interessantesten wäre natürlich wenn DIR dann einer Vorwürfe macht weil er anderer Meinung ist!

Und was lernen wir daraus? Freie Meinungsäußerung ist wichtig! In einer GESELLSCHAFT muß es REGELN geben die durch Personen mit gewissen RECHTEN (Mods) zügig umgesetzt werden!

Da kann einem MENSCHEN auch mal ein Fehler passieren oder jemand ganz einfach anderer Meinung sein....


----------



## Renzah (11. Juni 2008)

bitte die offenen noch schließen alles müll was da steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

Maretan schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur wieso man überhaupt auf etwas antwortet was man sinnlos findet, habt ihr ein so großes mitteilungsbedürfnis? muß man anderen unbedingt reindrücken wie sinnlos sie sind? kann man nicht mal sein ego im zaum halten und andere sichtweisen still akzeptieren ohne über sie herzuziehen?


Auch hier wäre ein konkretes Beispiel anstatt der Pauschalisierung nett gewesen.

So wie Du es schreibst kann man nur dagegenhalten, daß die Redefreiheit für beide Seiten gilt.
Wenn jemand etwas für nicht sinnfrei erachtet, darf er das schreiben und wenn jemand das gleiche Thema für sinnfrei erachtet, darf er das eben auch kundtun.
Die Frage (das gilt dann für beide Seiten) ist halt immer in welcher Form man seine Meinung kundtut und ob man seine Meinung begründet, oder einfach haltlose Behauptungen in den Raum stellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (11. Juni 2008)

teilweise gehen sie zu hart vor, teilweise aber auch vollkommen gerechtfertigt...


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

Also wenn ich das Ganze nun mal statistisch betrachte, sind lediglich 45% auf der Seite der Moderatoren.

Ich finde es sehr interessant das viele viele Leute schreiben,
dass sie die Arbeit der Mod's als vollkommen OK bewerten,
aber die Auswertung der Umfrage etwas ganz anderes ergibt.
(Siehe Ergebnis oben)

lg


----------



## Tikume (11. Juni 2008)

Falsches Forum btw.





Scribble_Kid schrieb:


> Ahh stimmmt. Macht doch mal den Button Größer. Reicht für eine Schließung eigentlich schon eine Stimme?



Der Knopf "Melden" Sendet einfach ne PM an die Moderatoren. Das ganze wird dann geprüft und wenn die Meldung gerechtfertigt ist was getan und wenn nicht dann eben nicht.


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

Naja, ob das hier das falsche Forum ist, darüber könnte man streiten, aber da Zahlen nicht lügen, denke ich dass da mal einiges Überdacht werden sollte.

lg

(Bitte jetzt nicht als persönlichen Angriff gg Mod's erachten)


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Skorpion1986 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das Ganze nun mal statistisch betrachte, sind lediglich 45% auf der Seite der Moderatoren.
> 
> Ich finde es sehr interessant das viele viele Leute schreiben,
> dass sie die Arbeit der Mod's als vollkommen OK bewerten,
> ...



du musst aber sehen das du mehr als 2 Auswahlmöglichkeiten hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal davon abgesehen das einige abstimmen und nix dazu schreiben


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> du musst aber sehen das du mehr als 2 Auswahlmöglichkeiten hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, das sieht nur so aus. Punkt 1, 3 und 4 der Umfrage laufen im Grunde auf das Gleiche raus.

Man hätte genauso gut die Punkte so nennen können:
[ ] Ja
[ ] Nein
[ ] Ja
[ ] Ja

Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Lillyan (11. Juni 2008)

Skorpion1986 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das Ganze nun mal statistisch betrachte, sind lediglich 45% auf der Seite der Moderatoren.
> 
> Ich finde es sehr interessant das viele viele Leute schreiben,
> dass sie die Arbeit der Mod's als vollkommen OK bewerten,
> ...



Nunja, es gab auch nur eine von 4 Antwortmöglichkeiten bei denen man den Mods zustimmen konnte. Eventuell wäre eine Antwortmöglichkeit wie "In den meisten Fällen stimme ich mit der Meinung der Moderatoren überein" oder etwas ähnliches gut gewesen.... ich finde die letzten beiden Möglichkeiten einfach ein wenig "komisch".

Edith sagt, da war jemand schneller... -.-


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

Ja das schon, aber wenn man das ganze Mal sinngemäß einteilt, bedeutet es für mich so:

Für Mod's:
NEIN

Gegen Mod's:
JA
Keine blöden Fragen
Keine sinnlosen Threads


Check????


----------



## Ocian (11. Juni 2008)

Skorpion1986 schrieb:


> Naja, ob das hier das falsche Forum ist, darüber könnte man streiten, aber da Zahlen nicht lügen, denke ich dass da mal einiges Überdacht werden sollte.
> 
> lg
> 
> (Bitte jetzt nicht als persönlichen Angriff gg Mod's erachten)



Ich möchte dich ja nun nicht Kretisieren mit der Umfrage, aber du hast nicht bedacht, dass manche Umfragen nicht wegen der Umfrage geschlossen werden, sondern weil es in reiner Spammerei endet. Manche Umfragen haben zwar eine etwas zweifelhafte Diskussionsgrundlage, jedoch lassen wir sie offen und behalten sie im Auge. Wenn dann bei den Umfragen nur noch Gespammt oder sogar angefangen wird sich zu beleidigen, schließen wir sie.
Da diese Antwort oben fehlt und die Antwortmöglichkeiten 3+4 keinen Aufschluss darauf geben ob die Moderatoren in dem Falle richtig gehandelt haben, sehe ich die Umfrage möglichkeuten 1+2 nur als Representativ an, wenn überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



> Gegen Mod's:
> JA
> Keine blöden Fragen
> Keine sinnlosen Threads



Hm, eine Umfrage die viele Sinnlos/Blödsinnig erachten, aber nur geschlossen wurde, weil diese Leute dadrin Rumspammen oder Beleidigen ist also eine Falsche entscheidung in deinen Augen?
Nicht Falsch verstehen, vielleicht habe ich deinen Post ja nur falsch verstanden, dann würde ich mich aber nun auch mal über Beispiele freuen wo du es als willkür erachtest, als ein Post geschlossen wurde, ich habe auf der ersten Seite einige Beispiele genannt, villeicht gibst du uns eins was dir missfällt.
Desweiteren, hat jeder die Möglichkeit einen Mod anzuschreiben nachdem ein Beitrag geschlossen wurde um über die Schließung zu reden.


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nö, das sieht nur so aus. Punkt 1, 3 und 4 der Umfrage laufen im Grunde auf das Gleiche raus.
> 
> Man hätte genauso gut die Punkte so nennen können:
> [ ] Ja
> ...



die Punkte 3 und 4 kann man eigtl. knicken

die sind für mich nicht aussagekräftig 

die passen nicht zu der gestellten frage


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

Ich finde, dass das Ansichtsache ist.

Klar könnte man alles genau beschreiben wie etwas gemeint ist, allerdings würde dann hier nicht nur mehr ein Satz stehen sondern zig tausende Zeilen (mal übertrieben dargestellt).

Es hat ja zu Beginn eigentlich nicht jeder genau wissen sollen was Punkt 3&4 hier überhaupt zu suchen haben, aber wenn man ein wenig darüber nachdenkt entsprechen diese beiden Punkt einem JA.

lg


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> die Punkte 3 und 4 kann man eigtl. knicken
> 
> die sind für mich nicht aussagekräftig
> 
> die passen nicht zu der gestellten frage



Gut, dann habe ich das fehlinterpretiert mit den "mehr als 2 Auswahlmöglichkeiten". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einigen wir uns also darauf, daß Punkt 3 und 4 gleichzusetzen ist mit 
[ ] Kein Plan was ich ankreuzen soll
[ ] Ich will einen Kaffee haben

*vorm TE versteck*


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Gut, dann habe ich das fehlinterpretiert mit den "mehr als 2 Auswahlmöglichkeiten".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jup darauf könne wir uns einigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maretan (11. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich ja nun nicht Kretisieren mit der Umfrage, aber du hast nicht bedacht, dass manche Umfragen nicht wegen der Umfrage geschlossen werden, sondern weil es in reiner Spammerei endet. Manche Umfragen haben zwar eine etwas zweifelhafte Diskussionsgrundlage, jedoch lassen wir sie offen und behalten sie im Auge. Wenn dann bei den Umfragen nur noch Gespammt oder sogar angefangen wird sich zu beleidigen, schließen wir sie.
> Da diese Antwort oben fehlt und die Antwortmöglichkeiten 3+4 keinen Aufschluss darauf geben ob die Moderatoren in dem Falle richtig gehandelt haben, sehe ich die Umfrage möglichkeuten 1+2 nur als Representativ an, wenn überhaupt
> 
> 
> ...



wenn beleidigt wird ists ja vollkommen ok einen thread zu schließen, aber auf verdacht sowas zu machen, wo noch keine einzige beleidigung vorgekommen ist und in weiterer folge zu behaupten, der thread war einfach nur sinnlos und fordert zum beleidigen auf find ich nicht ok, da wird ein einzelner für die undiszipliniertheit anderer bestraft


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

Wenn als Beispiel den einen Thread den ==Maretan== erstellt hat anschaut.

Die Frage ob man ein gewissen Maß an Intelligenz mitbringen muss um in WOW zu bestehen, 
ist weder provozierend, noch beleidigt diese jemanden.
Dieser THread wurde bereits nach dem zweiten Post aufgrund der Gefahr eines möglichen flamings geschlossen.


Ich finde die Frage, die dort gestellt worden ist, durchaus als gerechtfertigt.
Kann jemand der einfach nach seinem "Gefühl" spielt genauso erfolgreich sein,
wie jemand der sich mti der Spielphysik auseinandersetzt und diese auch versteht.

Weist du was ich damit meine???

Meines Erachtens war diese Schließung völlig überflüssig.

lg


----------



## Ocian (11. Juni 2008)

Die Schließung dort, hätte ich auch vorgenommen, wenn es Noxiel nicht gemacht hätte.
Zum einem um Maretan vor flames zu schützen und zum anderen ist die Fragestellung ob ein höherer IQ im Spiel hinderlich ist eher sehr abstrakt.
Die Fragestellung von Maretan war ja _"ist es besser dumm zu sein? behindert intelligenz im zusammenspiel mit anderen?"_, die Erfahrung im Forum hat gezeigt, das auf solche Fragen sehr schnell viel Flame entsteht, das wollten wir verhindern, nicht um Maretan zu ärgern sondern um Maretan davor zu bewahren.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juni 2008)

Skorpion1986 schrieb:


> Wenn als Beispiel den einen Thread den ==Maretan== erstellt hat anschaut.
> 
> Die Frage ob man ein gewissen Maß an Intelligenz mitbringen muss um in WOW zu bestehen,
> ist weder provozierend, noch beleidigt diese jemanden.
> ...



Die Frage des TEs, sofern man sie als solche bezeichnen kann, war ob Intelligenz im Spiel von WoW hinderlich ist. Erklärungen oder zumindest Mutmaßungen für diese These liest man im Eingangspost nicht. Ich bin mir nicht sicher auf welcher Grundlage dort eine Diskussion hätte zustande kommen können. Abgesehen von Flames und Spam natürlich.


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

Skorpion1986 schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens war diese Schließung völlig überflüssig.


Hast Du Noxiel wegen der Schließung eine PM geschrieben?


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

Nein.

Er wurde nicht benachrichtigt.


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

Skorpion1986 schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Er wurde nicht benachrichtigt.


Ok, zugegeben: In dem Fall wäre eine Wiedereröffnung der Umfrage zweifelhaft gewesen, aber im Allgemeinen sollte das der Weg sein, der zu gehen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gebe auch zu, daß die Fragestellung der Umfrage durchaus interessant ist. Die Frage habe ich mir in der Form noch nicht gestellt.
Hin und wieder genieße ich eine Flasche Bier am Abend und denke darüber nach, ob ein gewisser Grad der Intelligenz für das (Über-)Leben hier im Forum eher hinderlich oder eher förderlich ist, aber auch da komme ich nie zu einem Ergebnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Thread (die Umfrage) wurde ja auch nicht geschlossen, weil sie dem Mod "sinnfrei" erschien, sondern wegen der droheneden Flamegefahr - das kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.
Die gleiche Umfrage mit einem wesentlich längeren Eingangspost wäre möglicherweise auch nicht geschlossen worden. *denk*

Vielleicht wäre ein Beispiel, bei dem ein Thread wegen des angeblich fehlenden Sinns "ungerechtfertigterweise" geschlossen wurde besser gewesen, bzw. förderlicher für die Diskussion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maretan (11. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Die Schließung dort, hätte ich auch vorgenommen, wenn es Noxiel nicht gemacht hätte.
> Zum einem um Maretan vor flames zu schützen und zum anderen ist die Fragestellung ob ein höherer IQ im Spiel hinderlich ist eher sehr abstrakt.
> Die Fragestellung von Maretan war ja _"ist es besser dumm zu sein? behindert intelligenz im zusammenspiel mit anderen?"_, die Erfahrung im Forum hat gezeigt, das auf solche Fragen sehr schnell viel Flame entsteht, das wollten wir verhindern, nicht um Maretan zu ärgern sondern um Maretan davor zu bewahren.



danke, dass ihr mich schützen wollt, aber ärgern tut ja nicht das geflame, das sind ja auch nur meinungen anderer (wenn auch unqualifizierte), sondern das beschnitten werden in seiner meinungsfreiheit und im suchen von meinungen

über die formulierungen von fragestellungen läßt sich natürlich streiten aber wenn ein forum nichts anderes mehr bringt als geflame auf abstraktere fragen, die nicht dem herkömmlichen raster entsprechen (wie zb: welcher tank ist der bessere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), ja dann...... danke


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Maretan schrieb:


> danke, dass ihr mich schützen wollt, aber ärgern tut ja nicht das geflame, das sind ja auch nur meinungen anderer (wenn auch unqualifizierte), sondern das beschnitten werden in seiner meinungsfreiheit und im suchen von meinungen
> 
> über die formulierungen von fragestellungen läßt sich natürlich streiten aber wenn ein forum nichts anderes mehr bringt als geflame auf abstraktere fragen, die nicht dem herkömmlichen raster entsprechen (wie zb: welcher tank ist der bessere
> 
> ...



man muss aber auch bedenken das sich manche dadurch gleich beleidigt/ persönlich angegriffen fühlen und anfangen zu flamen


----------



## Ocian (11. Juni 2008)

Wenn du die Umfrage nochmal weiter ausarbeitest, eine schöne Erklärung dazu setzt sowie deine Meinung komplett erläuterst, wie du zum Beispiel auf diese Idee gekommen bist. Wenn du dass alles in eine Umfrage Packst, mit etwas anderen Formulierungen dann denke ich spricht nichts gegen sie. Meine Empfehlung dabei ist, den Leuten die eventuell etwas Missverstehen können bereits im anfangsposts alles so zu erläutern, dass es kaum Interpretationsraum gibt. Klar dann dauert es länger als 5 Minuten um eine Umfrage zu eröffnen, aber dafür hat man dann einen ausgearbeiteten (hoffentlich) Diskusionsgrund sowie die Möglichkeit mehr zu erfahren. Also einfach nochmal ransetzen, vielleicht 20 Minuten Zeitnehmen um alles zu überdenken und deine Meinung ausreichend begründen, die Formulierung der Frage sollte dabei aber auch umgestaltet werden, denn man könnte sie als Provokation sehen oder als nichtssagend abstempeln.

Wie gesagt, die Schließung erfolge wegen drohendem Flame und Spam, wenn du es schaffst alles richtig zu Formulieren sowie eine ernsthafte Disskusionsgrundlage zu schaffen durch einen ausführlichen Eingangspost, dann spricht nichts gegen eine solche Umfrage. Wird jedoch auch dort nur geflamed oder gespammt, müssen wir ihn wieder schließen.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juni 2008)

Bzw. den Flame und den Spam entfernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

Na das hört sich doch mal gar nicht so schlecht an, oder Maretan???


----------



## Skorpion1986 (11. Juni 2008)

Also ich klinke mich dann hier mal aus und bin der Meinung das dieser Thread nun geschlossen werden kann.

lg


----------



## x3n0n (11. Juni 2008)

Maretan schrieb:


> nur wer entscheidet was sinnfrei ist? wer darf sich anmaßen zu sagen es ist sinnfrei was andere machen nur weils nicht in sein verständnis reinpaßt?


Die Mods.


----------

